

Ask HN: 3 must do things for building user base? - kinj28

We are building a userbase for our new product teamgum, which is a saas tool for link sharing &amp; knowledge management.<p>At this point we are looking at kick starting the mission to create a user base. But if you were to list top 3 things that worked for you &amp; 3 things that you did but did not work, what would that be?
======
mc_hammer
1) ad words

2) follow a bunch of people on social media, start some chats, and then
release your product.

3) email a bunch of authors (blog or media) and tell them a little about
yourself and your project, ask if you can send them a demo key or link

~~~
kinj28
Thanks for your insight. will try & apply.

